# How to correctly wire this ballast?



## benzopyrene (Aug 15, 2011)

So bought a workhorse 7 from fulman to replace my coralife aquapro 2x96w ballast. Interestingly enough they arent even close to the same size. so the workhose will have to sit on top of my case instead of in it. But more concerning to me is the fact that the wires dont seem to add up, and Im looking for a little help with that if anyone could shed some light.

These are the wires on the fulham 2 red 2 blue 2 yellow, and black and white



















Now I know where the black and white wires go, but what I cant figure out is how to connect the remaining 6 wires into this 8 prong connector.










So that they will match up with my units wiring cnfiguration of









2 brown, 2 yellow, 2 orange, 2 blue

While my old ballast configuration does appear to be similar to fulhams I can seem to figure out what Im missing










fulhams can be found http://www.atlantalightbulbs.com/images/fulham/wire11.gif

At any rate I may in fact be SOL, but I'd sure like a crack at fixing my balast here before shelling over 1000 bucks for a completely new light source. Any help would be very much appreciated!!! Cheers all


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Better not try to go by the wiring diagram on the old ballast. You should contact the manufacturer (Workhorse?) to get the wiring diagram for the new one. I am surprised they do not have a wiring diagram on their ballast.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Assuming you have compact fluorescents, the two yellow wires are soldered together to make a "y" connection, and the single yellow wire has a branch to each prong of the compact fluorescent. The two blue wires are soldered together and the single blue goes to the other prong of one of the CF's. The two red wires are soldered together and the single red goes to the other prong of the other CF. Wrap electrical tape around the bare wire places where you soldered.


----------



## benzopyrene (Aug 15, 2011)

I attached a link to their wiring diagram, but it doesnt make sense to me. This whole electrical thing is like a mystery to me.


----------

